# What bit for a horse with a low palate?



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

I have a 3 yo APHA filly, and she just doesn't like the bit I have been using. It is the same bit I use on my 5 yo QH/Arab, and he loves it. I was looking at her mouth and realized that she has a very low palate. This is the bit I am currently using. It has a fairly thick mouthpiece, and I have realized that it is probably too thick for her comfort. 










I know I would like to stay with a snaffle, although I might go to a D-ring or Eggbutt. I am trying to figure out what mouthpiece she might like. I definitely don't think she would like a single-jointed snaffle. I was thinking about trying a waterford, a mullen mouth, and a french link with a smaller diameter mouthpiece.

What have you found that works with a horse that doesn't have a lot of space in its mouth?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I had good results with a french link snaffle in a horse whose tongue filled up his whole mouth as he had such a low roof to his mouth. Lifting his lip would show his tongue ballooning out around his canines. With a regular snaffle, he would flip his head with the mildest amount of pressure so if there was either a pilot error or something unusual happened which caused him to lift his head, it escalated to his head pokeing straight up and no control.
The french snaffle virtually eliminated that for me.

BTW I have never been a big fan of large hollow mouths although I have used them on some horses, especially younger horses where errors are more likely With gentle hands a regular bit has a wider range of effect. JMO

I like eggbuts too- they seem to let me know what is going on in the mouth more clearly.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

This is what I start EVERYBODY in, but I wrap the whole mouthpiece with a continuous piece of Sealtex Latex Bit Wrap for the first few weeks....it turns it into a flexible mullen-mouth while they get used to just carrying the weight.


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

Jill, I'm not particularly fond of that bit because I tried one over my hand at a tack store, and it put some pretty serious pressure on my hand that was fairly uncomfortable.

What is your thought on a waterford in a horse with a low palate?


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

saanengirl said:


> Jill, I'm not particularly fond of that bit because I tried one over my hand at a tack store, and it put some pretty serious pressure on my hand that was fairly uncomfortable.
> 
> What is your thought on a waterford in a horse with a low palate?


I would only EVER put Waterford in the hands of a VERY balanced rider with super-sensitive hands. The reason being that the "ball bearings" will thump-thump-thump across the lower bars of the mouth IF someone were to pull only one rein abruptly. Yeowch! That said, it is a bit that will drape nicely with good weight....but again....the hands...they must be steady....


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I've heard good things about the Sprenger Duo bit on horses with low palates.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

If it doesn't have to be English, I'd try a sweetwater. That's a lot milder than a snaffle.

I don't consider a snaffle to be a mild bit. It works like a nutcracker.


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

I have never and will never use a single-jointed snaffle on her. I think the issue is the size of the bit, so I am going to try a bit with a smaller diameter. I just wanted to do a little brainstorming. 

A snaffle is any bit that doesn't incorporate leverage. It can have any type of mouthpiece, therefore not all snaffles work like a nutcracker.

I need an English-type bit because I am showing her in green hunter under saddle classes.


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> I've heard good things about the Sprenger Duo bit on horses with low palates.


The Sprenger Duo looks like a modified Mullen with a plastic mouthpiece. I may try a less expensive Mullen first before putting out the money for a Sprenger bit...


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

My little Connemara stallion had a very shallow mouth and we went with a french link with a fairly small diameter and a very 'flat' center link which laid flat on his tongue and he was quite comfortable with it. I never rode him with anything else and he showed beautifully in that both in low level dressage and green hunters. 

After that experience, that is usually the bit I try on anything I'm starting now.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I had a half Arab mare with a very sensitive mouth years ago. I used a straight bar rubber snaffle, she loved it. No leverage there, hardly any bit at all in fact, but plenty for her, no rattling around in her mouth either. Since it would curve gently to match her mouth, it was very comfortable and I could show English in it too.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

How about a fairly thin mullen-mouth bar? Does it have to be broken at all?


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Lots of opinions! Here's mine -- I've never used bits. I start youngsters and ride/drive with a hackamore.

Oops, one mount had to use a bit instead of the hack for riding/driving -- my steer. His nose was too short for a hack.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

jill.costello said:


> This is what I start EVERYBODY in, but I wrap the whole mouthpiece with a continuous piece of Sealtex Latex Bit Wrap for the first few weeks....it turns it into a flexible mullen-mouth while they get used to just carrying the weight.


I really like this bit also (except mine is an eggbutt). I use it on my bf's OTTB mare who is SUPER sensitive.

I use either this bit or a french link almost exclusively.


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

Rogo said:


> Lots of opinions! Here's mine -- I've never used bits. I start youngsters and ride/drive with a hackamore.
> 
> Oops, one mount had to use a bit instead of the hack for riding/driving -- my steer. His nose was too short for a hack.


I can use a hackamore for trail riding and schooling, but I can't use it for showing in the Green Hunter classes.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Myler makes a few bits that work well for a horse with a low palate. 
And the only type of bit Dyfra likes.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I agree with Bergere- Myler comfort mouth snaffle excellent bit for a good price. 

Here's a link: http://mylerbitsusa.com/comfort_bits.shtml


----------

